

ObjectAL - iOS Audio development, minus the headache.  - pshapiro
http://kstenerud.github.com/ObjectAL-for-iPhone

======
rgbrgb
"It knows how to navigate the arcane APIs and perform the right incantations."

So happy to find this! I've done some low level audio work with iOS and it is
not pretty.

~~~
cageface
The APIs may be complex, but at least, unlike Android, iOS gives you enough
control to do interesting things with real-time audio. This is the #1 reason I
haven't tried writing anything for Android yet.

~~~
rgbrgb
Yeah, I totally agree on that. I looked into it and there's no way I could
port my synthesizer app to android without some big philosophical sacrifices.

This ticket has been open since 2009...
<http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=3434>

------
ZitchDog
This package looks really nice, but it doesn't look like it has the ability to
record. Anyone know of a package like this that helps with live processing of
recorded audio?

~~~
pshapiro
I've seen an implementation of audio recording with CocosDenshion and
AVAudioSession, but Denshion doesn't do any of the recording. It's only used
for playback afaik so you can probably still use ObjectAL with this method.

<http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/cocosdenshion>

------
mikek
Does anyone know how this compares to CocosDenshion?

~~~
progolferyo
Looks much much easier to use. CocosDenshion was a good idea but in practice
it is flawed in the things that the author of this library talks about, which
is that there are annoying bugs in iOS's and both audio engines (openAL &
AVAudioPlayer) need to be handled differently.

